# Coral ID site?



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone know of a really good site to ID corals, mostly SPS? I have a few things that I don't know anything about. (I can't get good enough pics to post for ID...)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://www.arkive.org/ is a decent resource, but largely incomplete.

If you can search aims.gov.au - the site of the Australian institute of marine science. They have a very complete index of all corals. I find it helps to google search the site (ie, enter in google "acropora echinata site:aims.gov.au")


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks! I'll have a look...


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Also try the following.
Corals of the World
Coral Hub

HTH


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have a look through. I have quite a few frags ready to go and it would be nice if I could actually say what they are!


----------

